

Ask HN: Favorite iOS Game Revenue Model - dustinlakin

I am building an iOS game, and was wondering what the community thought of the different revenue models.<p>Here are the three I am considering:<p>-One time purchase.<p>-Free, completely based on many microtransactions.<p>-Free, demo with full game as in-app purchase<p>One time purchase.<p>- Reach Smaller Audience<p>- Full experience without bothering user<p>- Customer must buy before trying<p>- Fixed profit per user<p>Free, completely based on many microtransactions.<p>- Reach Larger Audience<p>- Must bother user constantly for small in-app purchases.<p>- Possibility of high profit per user.<p>Free, demo with full game as in-app purchase.<p>- Reach Larger Audience<p>- Less annoying than microtransactions.<p>- Customer has tried and enjoys enough to purchase.<p>- Fixed profit per user (possibility of higher price than one time)<p>I would love input on the ideal model for maximum revenue and app experience.
======
greengreens
A demo with a full game unlock is a solid move, but don't be stingy with the
games features in the demo. You want to show it off after all! A complete game
with optional small purchases sounds risky to me if you don't already have an
audience, or a team to create the side purchases. Besides you can 'fall-back'
to this method if it's not initially successful.

------
dustinlakin
I am leaning towards the demo with the full game unlock as an in-app purchase.
I feel it is a great way to reach a large audience, make sure the user enjoys
the game before buying it, and keeps the user from being constantly annoyed by
attempts to sell micro-transaction items.

